# IBS and the chills



## 14062 (Nov 16, 2005)

Can IBS cause the chills? I have been entertaining guests from out of towna nd we have been eating about every meal out. ANyway, I have been having tthe chills, lots of bowel movements(some normal looking, some D)and I get the chills. Anyone heard of this? Also, the other night we ate at a buffet, and I had nausea and the chills with lots of BM's. I also feel like my stomach is bloated and I have indigestion.What a fun time! Anyone relate??


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You can have chills from an attack. It triggers the nervous systems."Symptoms, such as pain, sweating, heart palpitations, and feeling faint are related to the exaggerated nervous system response to eating that occurs in people with IBS. -- "http://www.webmd.com/content/article/65/79521.htmNausea and chills can also be part of this responce and so is eye twitching and some others.alsoIBS Beyond the Bowel:The Meaning of Co-existing Medical Problems"Furthermore, a large number of other symptoms have been reported to occur withunusually high frequency in single studies. In our recent systematic review of the medicalliterature(5), we found a total 26 different symptoms, listed in Table 1, that are reported tobe more common in IBS patients than comparison groups in at least one study.Table 1. Non-gastrointestinal symptoms more common in irritable bowel syndromepatients than in comparison groups(5).1. Headache2. Dizziness3. Heart palpitations or racing heart4. Back pain5. Shortness of breath6. Muscle ache7. Frequent urinating8. Difficulty urinating9. Sensitivity to heat or cold10. Constant tiredness11. Pain during intercourse (sex)12. Trembling hands13. Sleeping difficulties14. Bad breath/unpleasant taste inmouth15. Grinding your teeth16. Jaw pain17. Flushing of your face and neck18. Dry mouth19. Weak or wobbly legs20. Scratchy throat21. Tightness or pressure in chest22. Low sex drive23. Poor appetite24. Eye pain25. Stiff muscles26. Eye twitchinghttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...610974#86610974


----------



## 15889 (Aug 11, 2006)

Finally I hear someone say they get chills as well.. Mine get so bad sometimes I have to turn on the heat in my truck during the summer! My husband thinks I've lost my mind


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

kelly rella, i do too relate to the chills,it comes on and i know an attack is coming,i found a hot bath really helps or the heating pad.boy i just read the list put on here and i have about 20 of them i just thought it was my new meds, but i seem to get them all.when i first started having problems i just thought it was the flu because of the chills,it usually means a bad attack for me.some days i just want to go and be admitted to a home or retreat somewhere and just be.laurie


----------



## 14062 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for your reply!I am so sick and tired of being sick. have had chills, nausea, D, indigestion and just a yucky feeling.The doctor keeps thinking it's because myhormone medicine needs adjusting.I keep getting really sick with D after I eat.Some days I feel like they should commit me to a home!I just don't like feeling like this.Do you ever just get cold spells for no reason?I'm glad for this board, it makes me feel less alone.I guess I just feel like everyone else is fine and I am always sick.I have had tons of blood tests and they can't find anything wrong. I guess I should be glad for that, but I still feel sick.Anyway, thanks for the support.


----------



## 14062 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, you guys, do you ever feel like you keep having the flu?Boy, that list of symptoms sounds like me!I even have a scratchy throat!Thanks again!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm prone to cold spells. I often get a cold damp feeling that seems to spread right through to my bones, my skin feels damp and I can't get warm. I'll be sitting at my desk at work and suddenly get shudders down my back and pile on lots of clothes. The only thing that relieves it is a v.hot, steamy shower. I'm also sensitive to cold environments, I shiver and my teeth chatter when other people don't. Also my hands and feet are usually cold to touch.


----------



## 23572 (Aug 11, 2006)

When I am having an "attack" thats when I get the chills, and I also get leg cramps. Anyone ever get those?


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Deb824:When I am having an "attack" thats when I get the chills, and I also get leg cramps. Anyone ever get those?


I get chills and aches in my joints.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, i printed out erics list of symptoms or problems out of 26 i get 20, i had to show my husband the list, to show him it is not all in my head.he keeps telling me to go to the drs and get fixed does he think that i don't????????????????well duh!!!!i really like feeling like #### everyday and now i don't know what foods are setting me off so i'm at the stage of not wanting to eat againeven my safe foods make me sick.my new med makes me sweat every morning and my hands shake real bad. but i feel emoionally better so i don't want to go off of it.i hated the witch i was before.yes some days when i feel sick i think of the people on here who have it even worse than me.take care,laurie


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I get the chills and I also get super hot, dizzy, nausiated, all of those wonderful things. I had to go to the ER once because all of those things happened at once along with the cramping and d. Not cool.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

it seems lately my ibs is acting up more and more and i don't know what to do i have not changed anything. i was just reading another site and it talks about too much sugar. i had a pbj sandwich this morning i was craving it so bad but it made me super sick.i do drink wine but lately it is making me relax it is making me feel really sick so i guess i have one more thing to give uplike a lot of people ask what is left to eat?????????????i lived on crackers and soup for almost 6 monthsand now i can barely eat those.so i did really well without carbs and no sugar so back to thatthe chills are so hard to deal with cause right after that i get really hot.so i layer my clothes alot.and carry a little fan.


----------

